# VPWR OBD Reading



## acdorsey (Jun 5, 2021)

Greetings all, first time poster here..

I just got an Ancel OBD tool and within live data, there's a listing for 'VPWR'. Anyone know what or where it might be reading? The data fluctuates between 16 - 18V on a cold start then settles in around 12V, but will increase with acceleration. I connected my multimeter across the battery terminals and its reading a pretty steady 14.4V.

The higher voltage concerns me, but I'm not sure if this is normal. Any ideas here are greatly appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"VPRW" is "vehicle power," or battery voltage. It's a Ford acronym.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

acdorsey said:


> Greetings all, first time poster here..
> 
> I just got an Ancel OBD tool and within live data, there's a listing for 'VPWR'. Anyone know what or where it might be reading? The data fluctuates between 16 - 18V on a cold start then settles in around 12V, but will increase with acceleration. I connected my multimeter across the battery terminals and its reading a pretty steady 14.4V.
> 
> The higher voltage concerns me, but I'm not sure if this is normal. Any ideas here are greatly appreciated!


The 14.4V is a normal charging rate. If it goes over 15V and remains there, then you've got problems.


----------

